# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Помогите оптимизировать чек ккм принтера чеков на 1С Розница 2.3

## n.nurs

Помогите оптимизировать чек ккм принтера чеков на 1С Розница 2.3, нужно убрать подпись кассира и ндс, в документы чекККМ не убирает поправлял там.

----------


## n.nurs

Доброго дня! Я там уже исправлял но все равно печатается НДС, подпись кассира. Но я макет печатной формы открыл из документа ЧекККМ.

----------

